# Lost 2 Carlisle Oars on Westwater



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

What was the water level? Which lateral did you hit, left or right. Did you swim Skull. Going down there on Sat and wondering what the line for Funnel at 18,000. Maybe it will drop to a more managable 15,000.


----------

